# image on HD20 not square



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening 

I was watching a movie with the kids tonight and noticed that the bottom of my image was not straight.. It had a slope going up from right to left but the top is straight as both side. 

How do i correct this slope? Do i need to pivot my projector to the left or right or slide iton its attached arm. The projector is ceiling flush mount on a peerless PRGUNV mount 


Alain


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you rotate the projector on the mount and use lens shift? It sounds like the projector is simply not 100% square to the screen.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> Can you rotate the projector on the mount and use lens shift? It sounds like the projector is simply not 100% square to the screen.


Indeed i can loosen the screws and rotate the projector but do i rotate it away from the slope or toward the slope? But on this model lens shift if vertical only not horizontal so i am afraid that my image will be too much on one side


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not expert on the subject, but the HD20 is on a short list of projectors that I am looking at. I hope to get one by the end of the year.

Anyway, its my understanding that only LCD projectors can have lens shift and DLPs only have keystone correction.

So your going to need to square it up as much as possible with the mount and then use the keystone correction.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generic said:


> I'm not expert on the subject, but the HD20 is on a short list of projectors that I am looking at. I hope to get one by the end of the year.
> 
> Anyway, its my understanding that only LCD projectors can have lens shift and DLPs only have keystone correction.
> 
> So your going to need to square it up as much as possible with the mount and then use the keystone correction.


DLP projectors can have lens shift.

If the top line is straight and the bottom tilted, the projector is likely not projecting on a center line perpendicular to the screen and is tilted to compensate at the top. The solution is proper positioning, not adjusting keystone.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Generic said:


> I'm not expert on the subject, but the HD20 is on a short list of projectors that I am looking at. I hope to get one by the end of the year.
> 
> Anyway, its my understanding that only LCD projectors can have lens shift and DLPs only have keystone correction.
> 
> So your going to need to square it up as much as possible with the mount and then use the keystone correction.


If you are looking at budget projector get the Epson 8350. Placement flexibility makes it ideal for a beginner.


----------



## sTechnical (Mar 15, 2011)

hey i would like to suggest u to take a new projector or repair it.....
thanks....


----------

